# First shot on my classic



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

So this didn't go quite as well as planned.

I'm till not sure that my preciso is grinding as fine as I need it to! Andy his may be my problem but if anyone else has any suggestions please do tell!

so I have ground my 18g dose of coffee clicker the portafilter into position, cup on scales press the brew button and the water just shoots straight through the coffee! And sprays a lot!

i am using a bottomless portafilter and I have done the OPV mod.

any help with what I'm doing wrong??

many thanks

Ben


----------



## Corvid (Aug 7, 2014)

Had my one to one tuition with Glenn this morning. It was brilliant!! He covered everything I reckon I'll need to know, and I now feel that I can do justice to my new set up! I highly recommend any newbies who feel a bit daunted by their equipment, to book a session with Glenn. With all the money you can spend setting up, a two and a half hour session with Glenn will be the best investment you can make! Glenn, many thanks again!!!!!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the coffee fresh ? did you tamp it firmly ? if the answer to these questions is yes then you need to grind finer.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

The coffee is fresh and am tamping correctly, I have just adjusted grind and now am happy with that, but it's just gushing straight through the coffee I adjusted the pressure to 9 bar but am doubting myself that I have adjusted it incorrectly? What else could be causing this?

cheers

Ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pressure wouldn't make that much difference. What basket are you using? Can you weigh what comes out?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm using a 17g la marzocco basket and what's coming out literally fills my 6 oz cup in seconds! Help please aha!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can't be anywhere near the ballpark with grind then.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

This is a grind issue... What grinder are you using? You need to grind a lot finer


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm using the preciso I will try going finer and let you know how it goes! Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, go finer.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

I am literally as fine as I can go apart from a few notches on the micro dial and it has slowed up slightly but still after a couple of seconds it just flys through! It's really frustrating me now as I don't know what the cause is!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Video of it would help but by the sound of things you're still way off fine enough. Calibrate more.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Video would help. You could be going fine enough but it might be channelling and causing you issues.

Show a video of prep and also the actual top.


----------

